# IBEW Local 48 Upcoming Application



## handoscando (Aug 26, 2017)

Hi everybody,

I'm looking to join the Local 48 for their January application period. I've taken some local community college classes in the city to help bolster my application, and have been in the construction industry already for about 3 years. I'm a little nervous based on what I already have on my resume. I know this is a perfect time to join, and that's exactly why I'm doing it. I have decent math scores, a ton of different kinds of construction experience, and I did okay on a "mock interview" with some people from the panel.

I'm curious to those of you who are in the industry, what kinds of things should I try to talk about, or between now and March, try to focus on? I know in my mind that I could join a non union program pretty easily but I'm set on IBEW. Happy Thursday ya'll.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

So, you're just in the application phase? Have you taken the aptitude test yet? Have you talked to an organizer? When you say you've been in construction for 3 years, which trade(s)? What is it that makes you think this is the "perfect" time to join? You don't have any family in the union, do you? What they're looking for is electrical experience, not so much schooling, they provide that. If they accept your application, it's the examining board that you'll have to impress. But don't sweat it too much.


----------



## handoscando (Aug 26, 2017)

Thanks for the response joebanana. I took a class at the local community college that is a "Trades Exploration". Part of it at the end is that you take a mock interview like you would at the IBEW after you pass the aptitude test. They're nice about how they go about it, but are hard as hell on how you present yourself in every aspect of the interview, as it goes in the real deal. 

In terms of being the "perfect time", I know right now that the union needs able bodied people, and the amount of work in the area is insane. I don't have family in the union. I know that having an "inside" person can help tremendously, but I don't have that. So be it.

I do have some minimal electrical experience, but I have a tremendous amount of general construction experience both residential and commercial from the job I have right now. It's mostly finishing work, some light carpentry, but a lot of painting, demolition, shelving, doors, and other experience where I've learned to be a self-starter, even if I'm not great at what I'm doing, I can figure things out as I go. I'm taking the NJATC course for math through their website as a refresher for math.

I was told essentially at the mock interview that my resume as it told was great, but they were worried about my math abilities because I didn't have nearly as much math background as I did mechanical on my resume, whether it was through pictures of the work I do, or on my actual resume.

Basically I was a nervous wreck enough though I know that I have the skills and confidence to take the program and its rigors by the horns. Lmao man I wish I had the confidence I do through typing this talking to the panel. I guess what I'm asking is, what tidbits or advice do you have for someone whose capable of learning this kind of stuff to convince a panel that's gonna see a ton of people that day, that I'm the guy that's gonna be worthy of the IBEW?

This field, this Union, this work, is the way to go, I want it super bad. I'm not sure what's gonna be the thing that makes the panel go, "This guy's a slam dunk". I know I have the stuff, I just suck at presenting it. If anything else is confusing I'd be glad to share.


----------

